# Where to Unlock iPhone from the U.S.



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I have relocated to Dubai from the U.S. and brought with me an Iphone 4 which was originally purchased for AT&T. 

Does anyone know where I can get this unlocked so that I can use it with Etisalat? I am currently staying in Media City. 

Any help is greatly aprpeciated.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just go to the closest big mall to you and look for a phone repairs/accessories place. All the big malls have at least one. You'll be able to get it done there.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

You can also just log onto the at&t website goto device unlock tab and put request through then unlock yourself via itunes.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Any back street 'unlocks' will be relocked at the enxt update - go the official route.

The last few years on the Apple foum has been full of people having 'unlocked' phones finding them relocked when they updated the OS.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup, if you effectively jailbreak it through unauthorized channels any updates will effectively screw it.


----------



## Joe201 (Nov 13, 2013)

I had a locked phone a while ago done unlocked it in a shop in al satwa they have alot of phone repairs/accessories shops


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks all for the advice! Anyone know how much it costs?


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

zeus127 said:


> Thanks all for the advice! Anyone know how much it costs?


Yeah Satwa Street has loads of mobile places that unlock.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Baniyas Square is the market of mobile phones . U can get easily from there


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

zeus127 said:


> Thanks all for the advice! Anyone know how much it costs?


i had my canadian iPhone unlocked via the carrier [rogers] and did it all over the phone. cost me $50 CAD and paid it on my credit card. easy peasy.


----------



## AlwaysExpat (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi - or go 2 youTube ask same Q = problem solved


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

AlwaysExpat said:


> Hi - or go 2 youTube ask same Q = problem solved


please use proper english when posting. text speak like the above is against forum rules and makes it difficult for people to understand. thanks!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I purchased an iPhone 4 from a friend last year and with the help of a friend, called AT&T and got it unlocked. For free. (well, I called from the US so I guess all you'd pay was LD fees). Had a friend who got her iPhone 4 unlocked somewhere in Dubai for 200dhs and was told not to let it die and power off or else she would have to go back to the shop and get it re-unlocked. I don't know how things have changed these days, but I would try with a call to AT&T first.


----------

